
Saudi Arabia’s PIF and SoftBank Not Interested in Tesla Buyout - Cbasedlifeform
https://wolfstreet.com/2018/08/11/saudi-arabia-pif-softbank-not-interested-in-tesla-take-private-buyout/
======
rcMgD2BwE72F
Yeah, sure: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-12/saudi-
fun...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-12/saudi-fund-is-said-
to-be-in-talks-to-invest-in-tesla-buyout-deal)

